# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Groene Smoothies

## DaZtorm

Beste iedereen,

Ik wil graag gezonder leven (moeilijk als de zomer eraan komt), met mooi weer moet de barbeque aan toch? Bij Voetbal hoort chips en ik kan pas van een sport zomer genieten als ik erbij kan snacken!

En bij dit alles schieten de vitamines er toch een beetje bij in. Als het warm is heb ik ook geen zin in groente, maar ja.... ik moet toch.

Herken je dit? Dan heb ik de oplossing. Ik had namelijk ook dit probleem en ben gaan zoeken op internet. Ik kwam de Groene Smoothies tegen.

Groene smoothies helpt ons in enkele minuten per dag alle nodige groente en fruit binnen te krijgen. Ze verbeteren onze gezondheid en huid en geven veel energie.

Kijk zelfs maar is op KLIK!

----------

